# Check out this GTS B13 kit



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

saw this on another forum and thought that I should share the find. My Mouth dropped when I saw this....


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Thats tight!!! What forum did you find this picture and was there a mod list


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont remember where i saw that bumper before, its sweet though and the head lights are a Tsuru kit. Not that grand, not to sayits not a bad looking ride.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumper cover is from the JDM B13 Sunny. And yes, the headlight and grille is frmom the MDM B13 Tsuru. If you want to get either, there are a few people selling them and posting over at SR20DEforum.com


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Actually I think that the two make a good combination, especially in black. Not too fond of the mesh grill but I still think that it looks pretty tight.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

that combo looks good, I'm diggin it.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

SWEEEEEET


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i love that bumper....the headlights go great with it...and damn that a sweeeeeet color....cant get much better that that.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

reminds me of a g20, looks sweet though


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I want one of those bumpers.....I remember there was a site selling it but I lost the webpage.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

Would someone PLEASE let us know where to get that bumper. I just e-mailed a shop the other day asking if they could have one imported!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Not too content on the white wiper blades... but other than that, it's definately a sweet looking ride.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

i've been looking like a mad man for that bumper ,and i was thinking the same grill,headlights,bumper combo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

they sell those JDM bumpers here in the philippines... i dont know if they can import it... i got mine for something like $85 if my convertion is ryt..


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you please find out about shipping the front bumper to the USA?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, that is one sweet ride. But I'm pretty sure that's a Sunny front bumper? Maybe, maybe not, but I still like the car.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

yeah that is a sunny bumper. just to clear it up


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

This bumper is Japan's sunny use.In HongKong have few of this bumper can buy.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

FBilly said:


> *This bumper is Japan's sunny use.In HongKong have few of this bumper can buy. *


Are you saying that you can get one of these for me?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Db Diablo said:


> *Are you saying that you can get one of these for me? *


There are a few people on the NissanForums and the SR20DEforum that can get you this. You just need to do a search. Shipping will probably be a bitch though.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

HisXLNC said:


> * *


very


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I read somewhere that Miko has them for $450 on the SR20DE forum.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

yes,I also use this bumper.In HongKong i can find this used bumper(about us$100).but need reprint color.If you can't find in USA and can wait the shipping time.I can help you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

but shipping cost can be a pain in the rear...   if u got the $$$ then go for it!.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

how do u get tsuru lights i went to site and it was in spanish


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah i would like to buy that front bumper ,ive been looking like crazy for it.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i'd like to find out more about where i can get it also. i want one.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Sweet! looking ride. I'm expecting to get my sunny bumper in about 2 weeks. Imported from Trinidad. TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

for you guys who might be getting one, from what I've read, you need the bumper reinforcement too, that skin won't bolt up to our stock one.


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

*bumper*

hey i got those bumpers for sale i can get the whole front cilp.. anyone got any info on a sr20ve swap i did one and is having problems/// http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/trinixtckrew/debadman.html


----------

